# Greetings from Denver



## Seth Thomas (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello I'm new today to the forum and I,m looking forward to a new beginning in the arts.
My journey began in 1972, I signed up for Tae Kwon Do at thirteen, I achieved my yellow belt and quit. three years later I started lessons at a school in a mall, called Tai Kung Fu that day changed the course of my life.
After one year my instructor (Mark Wojick) asked if I would like to become a protege and I accepted. The arts have been a definitive part of my life ever since. Today is the start of a new chapter in my 40 year quest.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Mar 23, 2012)

Hello, and welcome to MT!


----------



## sfs982000 (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Seth Thomas (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you, I am Looking forward to learning and sharing in the rich experience of the arts and life on this path. I feel as af I have been gone for to long.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## seasoned (Mar 25, 2012)

Greeting, Seth, and welcome to the site.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## celestial_dragon (Oct 16, 2012)

welcome to MT forum


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome from Col. Springs!


----------

